# CCA Legislative Reception Feb 27th in Orlando



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I will be attending this and can take one guest. If you are a CCA member and in the Orlando area check it out. If you are not a member you are welcome to come check it out and join.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Just a reminder. This is next week. It would be cool to see some microskiff/cca folks there.


----------

